# Strange issues on new high end build...



## marties (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm getting some weird issues on a new build, I think it could be the graphics card but to be honest I'm a bit stumped.

First off, the hardware:

"Krypton Stegosaur" Intel Core i7 2600K 3.40GHz @ 4.60GHz Overclocked Bundle - MSI
ASUS GTX 480 latest Nvidia drivers installed
Corsair Gold ax850 PSU

Those only parts I could imagine to be causing the issue, let me know if you need any more info on the build.

Firstly, when I turn the machine on it turns on for roughly a second (no graphics output) and then restarts and boots normally. This happens when it is turned on but not if you restart from inside windows. 

Windows 7 ultimate 64 bit installed successfully boots and works seemingly fine allthough sometimes if I click and drag a window the graphics mess up and leave a few copies of the window behind it for a split second. 

Now the problem with the graphics seems very selective. If I run the design garage program that came bundled with the card it completely messes up, I get blue dots and black lines everywhere. However, if I load Unigine Heaven benchmark 2.1 it will run on full settings at an average of 20 - 30 fps without any noticable issues. 

Most games seem to work well allthough I get vertical black lines after about half an hour of playing dead space and I have had the BSOD once whilst running WoW which at the time was running at 100+fps

Also tried farcry 2 which came bundled with the card and runs with no issues whatsoever. 

I have tried a full OS re install, the first attempt I used the bundled drivers and then upgraded to latest drivers on this install I went straight to the latest drivers. 

Sorry about the lengthy post but would really appreciate some advice


----------



## marties (Feb 11, 2011)

Update: Screens from NVIDIA design garage


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have access to another PCIe card to test with?


----------



## marties (Feb 11, 2011)

Unfortunately not. My last 2 computers were laptops which is all I have here 

EDIT: Another update... Apparently that's what design garage is supposed to look liek as it renders the image over 20 mins or so. So ignore that. Still the issue stands with the way computer is booting and BSOD / dead space graphics issue


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> Firstly, when I turn the machine on it turns on for roughly a second (no graphics output) and then restarts and boots normally


Seeing this more and more it's usually just the motherboard adjusting the ram speed/settings.

Check the temps and voltages in the Bios first on the PC health page for a refference point then in Windows using HW Monitor, What hard drive are you using?


----------



## marties (Feb 11, 2011)

Here's the drive. Will check temps and post them here. Thanks for the help. It's much appreciated. 

here's the drive. Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.C 1TB SATA-II 32MB Cache - OEM (0F10383)

The other thing is the duplicate windows when i drag something with any speed. I would assume that shouldnt be happening on a system like this one?


----------



## marties (Feb 11, 2011)

Here are the Temps. I just did it in windows as to behonest I don't really know what I am looking at! Does this seem normal?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 12v reading is not correct(software error) the rest looks fine, jump in the bios and look for a PC or Hardware Health page, see what the 12v reads there. Judging from the 3.3v and 5v I suspect it'll be correct.


----------



## marties (Feb 11, 2011)

ok thanks, will do. Here's the problem with dragging windows (gets worse towards the end) Screenr - @martinseanhunt: problem im having with graphics


----------



## marties (Feb 11, 2011)

12v was 11.968


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that.

Lets see what the BOSD/dump files have to tell us.
Follow the instructions here and I'll get someone to read them> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...f-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## marties (Feb 11, 2011)

http://martinseanhunt.com/bsod.zip

Thanks for this


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Click the advanced button and below the quick reply box, at the top of the Advanced Reply window you'll see a button with a paper clip on it, press it, a window will open to allow you to attach the file to your post.
That way it gets scanned by the virus/malware scanner on the site.


----------



## marties (Feb 11, 2011)

ah sorry, here you go.

View attachment bsod.zip


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The lone dump had a bugcheck - 

*0x1e (0x0,,,)* = kernel threw an exception; the exception is the first parm - 0x0, but the exception record in the dump showed *0xc0000005* = memory access violation.

This processor driver was named as the probable cause, but the July 13 2009 timestamp tells us it is a Microsoft OS driver. I have the same driver in my system - 

```
[font=lucida console]intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)[/font]
```
Driver Reference Table - sysnative.com - MVP

Run the Driver Verifier and see if it flags a 3rd party driver that may be hiding under intelppm.sys - 

Driver Verifier -- Driver Verifier - sysnative.com - MVP

The system files show that Windows 7 x64 was installed earlier today and that 73 Windows Updates were installed.

The Event Viewer logs show nothing unusual prior to the BSOD - 

```
[font=lucida console]
Event[619]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: EventLog
  Date: 2011-02-11T19:43:48.000
  Level: Error
  Description: 
The previous system shutdown at 19:39:53 on ?11/?02/?2011 was unexpected.  
[/font]
```


Windbg Logs
--> http://sysnative.com/bsod2011/jcgriff2/_99-dbug_marties_Windows7x64_02-11-2011_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://sysnative.com/bsod2011/jcgriff2/_99-dbug_marties_Windows7x64_02-11-2011_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Feb 11 14:40:39.897 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:56:10.803
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for intelppm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for intelppm.sys
Probably caused by : intelppm.sys ( intelppm+39c2 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_intelppm+39c2
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7681
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  


  [/font]
```


----------



## marties (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the input. 

Sorry for being a noob but how do I know the verifier is running? I have carried out the steps on the page you linked to and rebooted but can see no evidence of it doing anything? 

Couple more things worth mentioning: I left the computer on overnight downloading GTA4 as it's the most resource hungry game I've got. Came back in the morning and the issue with dragging windows has dissappered! Even after a restart the issue is no more.

I ran GTA4 with settings nearly maxxed out and it was running at 60-70fps with no issues. PLayed for about half an hour before closing and about 5 minutes later I got another BSOD.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Rerun http://sysnative.com/0x8/BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.60_jcgriff2_.exe and attach the latest file.


----------



## marties (Feb 11, 2011)

View attachment Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2(new).zip


I've also been advised by the people I hought the sytem from to run memtest86 so i will try that now


----------

